# African Olive or Black ironwood?



## TimR (May 6, 2020)

Csn you tell anything from these pics?
I checked specific gravity, comes out to about 1.19, (2.1 x 1.21 x 5.58 inches and 0.612 lbs)sinks fast in bucket of water! Not sure what is best setting on my moisture meter, but I’ve had this stuff for 8 years and it was stored in someone’s garage for years before then. Always inside, no wax or coating. 
Looks like olive, but much heavier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (May 6, 2020)

Definitely not olive and if by "black ironwood" you mean desert ironwood, doesn't look at all like that either. I'll need a much better end grain to get any farther.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Texasstate (May 6, 2020)

Sand it to 100,000 grit and take a better photo

Reactions: Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## phinds (May 6, 2020)

Texasstate said:


> Sand it to 100,000 grit and take a better photo


Nah. 6,000 is fine

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TimR (May 6, 2020)

phinds said:


> Nah. 6,000 is fine


Seriously? This was the black ironwood reference I tossed out there.


----------



## phinds (May 6, 2020)

TimR said:


> Seriously? This was the black ironwood reference I tossed out there.


Ah. I saw that in my database when I looked for black ironwood, but it's not a wood I'm at all familiar with, so I picked out desert ironwood (aka black ironwood) which I am familiar with. Unfortunately the main reference site I use only has very detailed micro pics of Olea capensis and nothing that can be compared w/ the end grain you show.

EDIT: and no, 6,000 is not serious. 240 is probably enough

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 7, 2020)

The end grain does match _Olea capensis_ at that resolution. However, the _O. capensis_ I have works out to 71 pounds per cubic foot. It also has the dark streaking lines like olive crossing the growth rings. And lastly, it smells like olive.

When you said 'Black ironwood', I thought of _Krugiodendron ferreum_, a Florida wood that sometimes is sold by that name. Your colors and weight match that one better...

https://www.wood-database.com/black-ironwood/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## phinds (May 7, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> https://www.wood-database.com/black-ironwood/


Good catch, Mark. Since NCSU didn't have it (in useful form) I didn't even think to check Eric.


----------



## TimR (May 7, 2020)

Many thanks Mark and Paul. I think all characteristics point to Black Ironwood. I sanded down to 8000 but couldn’t get a decent pic, so I dug out a 7x comparator and a 10x loupe and confirmed definitely diffuse porous, medium size (100 micro meter) pores, moderately numerous pores, pore chains and very narrow closely spaced rays...definitely couldn’t see the rays without the loupe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## TimR (May 7, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> The end grain does match _Olea capensis_ at that resolution. However, the _O. capensis_ I have works out to 71 pounds per cubic foot. It also has the dark streaking lines like olive crossing the growth rings. And lastly, it smells like olive.
> 
> When you said 'Black ironwood', I thought of _Krugiodendron ferreum_, a Florida wood that sometimes is sold by that name. Your colors and weight match that one better...
> 
> https://www.wood-database.com/black-ironwood/


The stuff I have worked out to about 75 lbs/ft3...but still not sure about MC..

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## bhatleberg (May 7, 2020)

Hmm. It looks very much like what I have had and called wild African olive wood. The easy test, of course, would be if it smells like olive when you cut it. It's unmistakable.

I've attached a pic of a chunk that I kept. Same grayish sapwood, same variation between yellow and pink.

I've also attached a pic of small reference chunk of krugiodendron. 

In either case...I saw your sale post and did not want to cause controversy there. It is quite underpriced for either wood, in my opinion, and I would be glad to buy the 3'x4x1" board if you would like to sort out pricing via pm. That said, you might want to keep it ;)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (May 7, 2020)

bhatleberg said:


> Hmm. It looks very much like what I have had and called wild African olive wood. The easy test, of course, would be if it smells like olive when you cut it. It's unmistakable.
> 
> I've attached a pic of a chunk that I kept. Same grayish sapwood, same variation between yellow and pink.
> 
> ...


Thanks Brian, interesting in that I came initially to believe it was wild African olivewood some years ago. What I can’t find any reference to though is a density in the range of 75 lb/ft3 for any of the olive woods. End grain characteristics seem similar between olive wood and the black ironwood, but the ironwood definitely has density more in line with the stuff I have.
I’m going to keep learning about some of the subtle differences between these hard and heavy woods. I’ve got other similarly heavyweight wood blanks that also have these olivewood colors, and for now, I’ve taken the remaining portion from those knife blocks out of availability till I know more.
Thanks for heads up!
Oh...I’ll have to get my wife to come down to the shop when I’m cutting or turning this stuff, I don’t smell good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bhatleberg (May 7, 2020)

I'm no engineer - don't really speak in terms of density and parenchyma, though I try sometimes. But the olivewood will cut sort of...crumbly smooth? Kind of like mallee. The krugiodendron will cut like a rock, and then you'll need a new blade.

Just my two cents.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 7, 2020)

TimR said:


> Thanks Brian, interesting in that I came initially to believe it was wild African olivewood some years ago. What I can’t find any reference to though is a density in the range of 75 lb/ft3 for any of the olive woods. End grain characteristics seem similar between olive wood and the black ironwood, but the ironwood definitely has density more in line with the stuff I have.
> I’m going to keep learning about some of the subtle differences between these hard and heavy woods. I’ve got other similarly heavyweight wood blanks that also have these olivewood colors, and for now, I’ve taken the remaining portion from those knife blocks out of availability till I know more.
> Thanks for heads up!
> Oh...I’ll have to get my wife to come down to the shop when I’m cutting or turning this stuff, I don’t smell good!



I don't smell good either, long work day. Kidding aside.

If you sanded it in the last 48 hours, if it is olive, the smell would still be very evident.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 7, 2020)

phinds said:


> Good catch, Mark. Since NCSU didn't have it (in useful form) I didn't even think to check Eric.



Didn't see any on your site, but thought you had some pictures...


----------



## phinds (May 7, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Didn't see any on your site, but thought you had some pictures...


Didn't find any in my "obscure woods" folder, so no, don't think so.


----------

